# Dogtra 1100NC



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I dug this out of the closet the other day. Been there for about a year but I need it for a bark collar for my Mal. That's about all I ever used it for. 
Charged it up. The collar is flashing correctly but it doesn't work. 
I'm guessing it's the transmitter. Is the battery replaceable?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

My Innotek has a replacable battery in the transmitter, I assume the Dogtra would too since it's a more expensive nicer unit.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I've never worked on an e-collar but it sounds like if its flashing correctly than the battery is working because it has power. But then again it could have it powered up but still not be strong enough to give it the electrical charge that it needs. Maybe try to take out the prongs, if you can, and check for any corrosion. It has sat for awhile and some moisture could have got in and affected some of the connections. Don't know if this will help but I would take it all apart and look for anything that could cause the problem before I went out and spent any money on a new battery.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I had an issue with my Dogtra similar to what you describe and I sent it back and they fixed it for free.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob

Go to www.dogtra.com and snag their number and call em. They were extremely helpful with me last week.

I had lost the transmitter for my 1700ncp :-(. Had to cough up bucks for another one, they shipped it out that day.

Of course, I found my transmitter 30 minutes later. ARGH.

So now I have two...

My wife just keeps a running log of this crap for the unavoidable, upcoming divorce. She has told me I get to keep the dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nancy, did you have to send in any kind of warenty papers with your unit?
I doubt I still have mine.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

the transmitter on my 1700 is rechargable. i don't know about the 1100...


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Woody wrote:


> My wife just keeps a running log of this crap for the unavoidable, upcoming divorce. She has told me I get to keep the dog.


...put the collar on her. Do some escape training applying low, continuous stimulation every time she's not smiling at your dog, your dog stories, or she's complaining about doggy smells, or the costs, or the time you spend away from her, etc. She'll come 'round quickly. Just ask Lou Castle...he's got a website for that, specifically...I think...called www.louscastle.com.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Tim, yes! It is rechargable but after ther required 14 hrs it seemed only the collar took the charge (blinking light). My electrical wizzard son said the transmitter was also transmitting but the collar has no current going out. 
Probably time for shipping it off to Dogtra.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Woody. I'll have to give them a call.

p.s.
My wife's first expierience with a e-collar (bark collar) was back in the early 70s when all they did was blast you.  
She just started talking to me again about a week ago after that. :lol: :lol:    Hope she didn't see me laughing about that.  :wink:


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Bob, I can't believe you're gonna have to correct that sweet lil Mal for barking!!!  

You guys better be careful with the jokes about putting the ecollar on the wife.....that can work both ways ya know.....and we aren't nearly as sweet as y'all! :twisted:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

No joke Debbie!
When I got my first bark collar they were pretty new and didn't have much control. Just a ZAP that could knock you silly. 
Anyhow, the wife picked it up off the table and asked how it worked. I told her it was by voice vibrations when the dog barked. 
NOW, my wife is one pretty sharp gal so I had no idea that she was gonna pick that thing up, put her thumbs on the contacts and bark into it.    
She started hopping and hollering like a scalded cat. Seems she couldn't let the dern thing go either. 
I was laughing so hard I was crying till she finally got loose from it. 
Just glad I was 25 or so yrs old and had great reflexes cause I was just able to duck that collar as it went sailing by my head. 
Unfortunate that the kitchen window I was standing in front of was closed cause that glass didn't slow down the collar one bit. 
When I bought this Dogtra collar about two yrs ago, I had a bit of a time convincing her that it only went off when the button was pressed.   
Believe it or not, she's still my best buddy!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> Woody wrote:
> 
> 
> > My wife just keeps a running log of this crap for the unavoidable, upcoming divorce. She has told me I get to keep the dog.
> ...


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Missed me? You KNOW I react on post like this..time to visit Europe and have a go in our civil suit :evil: :twisted:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Now thats funny Bob!


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Bob, Same thing happened to a friend. The wife didn't think the collar was working on a rottie.....put it up to her throat and barked....said she damn near had a seizure. Had to go to bed for awhile. The only redeeming thing is that he did warn her!!

My husband just won't let me try one on him!!! Says he doesn't trust me.  Can you believe it.......after 35 years of marriage!!!! :lol:


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

The light on the collar (the part the dog wears) is supposed to blink anytime it's turned on. The light on the TX (the transmitter, the part you hold) only lights up when you press the button and stim is sent to the collar. Both lights should come on when they're charging. 

Letting it sit for a year, will shorten the battery life (3-5 years under optimum conditions) as it will with any rechargeable battery. You can order the batteries from Dogtra and replace them yourself but it's probably best to let them do it. The battery replacing part isn't hard but what is, is properly replacing the waterproofing O ring in the collar. If you mess that up, and it's tricky, it may leak next time your dog goes into the water, gets rained on, or even goes through heavy dew. When they get the unit in for battery replacement, they also do a full bench test to make sure that everything is working properly. 

If you're not going to use it for a long time you should charge it for 14 hours and then repeat every other month.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the info folks!
Lou, I will for sure keep the batteries up when it comes back.


----------

